# Time for a filter upgrade



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been using a fluval 104 for 3 years in my 30 gallon cube. It's got a pretty low flow rate, and I've been battling algae for the past 6 months. I clean it once a month and replace the media every so often. How many gallons/hour should I be looking for? If I was going to spend up to $200, what should I get?


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

Im going thru the same situation now too(for a 29 gallon). 
Im deciding between a
1- Filstar XP1(250gph) $95 or
2- Sunsun Perfect(260gph?) ~$45 or
3- Marineland HOT (250gph) $75 [has a diffusor for air on the out take so idk]


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

IM using a Marineland HOT MAG on my 29 and its not bad....theres a few things i really like about it

1-the watter polisher 

2-the media basket...(i just put fluval ceramic bio media in it)and use the filter sleeve 

3-you can almost aim the return anywhere you wont ( i even had a xp 1 spray bar on it for a wile )


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

Duckweed Hunter said:


> IM using a Marineland HOT MAG on my 29 and its not bad....theres a few things i really like about it
> 
> 1-the watter polisher
> 
> ...


Is it on a planted tank with co2 injection?
I love marinelands products and have had my emperors for 7 years now, no problems. My dad has had the larger canister on his 75 for about ten years.


----------



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, it will be co2 injected.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

that was more directed towards Duckweed Hunter as i want to know if it would be good for co2 injected aquariums


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

yes it is and works grate
this is the diffuser im using right now (so i get a lot of gas up take from my plants)
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/atomic-diffuser-55.html
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/planted-aquarium-blog/2010/12/18/green-leaf-aquariums-atomic-co2-diffuser-partii/


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have been running the Fluval 204 on my 29 gallon tanks, and would not want a smaller filter than that. 
One of them needs to be replaced, so I am thinking of an XP2. I have had too many problems with the Fluvals to want to repeat.


----------



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

well, that seems accurate. I went to the store and got a 305, it fits inside my cabinet. But, strangely enough when I opened the box up the propeller shaft was missing... odd.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I suggest reading this thread for suggestions.


----------



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice, Thanks for the link! I think got the impeller shaft today, but i think the motor may have an issue. It's pumping, but it's louder than I would expect it to be. and it's an inconsistant noise. It could be an issue with friction between the base of the impeller and the rubber pad holding the shaft in place. I'm going to lubricate it and see what happens. I'll use a dab of food grade lube, unless anyone has a better solution. 

I can for sure hear it with the door closed. Not going the be the kind of sound I'd want in a recording studio. The 104 wasn't just quiet, It was silent. But the flow so far of the 305 is impressive in comparison. If I dampen the walls of the inside of the box it would greatly reduce the noise by reducing the standing sound waves. 

When I get the next tank up and running, which will be inside the tracking room of the studio, I'll really need to test a few other pumps for noise.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

it should not make any sound at all....mite be a bad filter i would return it.I work in a LFS ( dont kill me)
and we have a few 305/405 running and they are completely noise free.


----------



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

joshvito, that link made me decide to return the one I have, and get the next step up. The 305 definitely looks like a huge upgrade, but, it still doesn't look like as much circulation as when I had the 105 and the internal power head going at the same time. Any thoughts?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

It sounds as if your 305 has an issue. I would return it for a new one.



> The 305 definitely looks like a huge upgrade, but, it still doesn't look like as much circulation as when I had the 105 and the internal power head going at the same time. Any thoughts?


fluval 105 - 125 gph
fluval 305 - 260 gph
powerhead - ??

Most powerheads have more than the difference between the two filters. I think in this discussion gph is a indicatior of filtering efficiency. If you feel there will be dead spots in the 30G cube tank, add a powerhead along with the 305.

These are my thoughts.


----------



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, that thread is very interesting. long but good.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

I bought the rena xp1 yesterday, seems lovely. I love the spray bar that comes with it. Hopefully ill be setting it up tonight. I could post pics if anyone wants them.


----------



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

That would be nice, I'm going to be getting another filter soon for my 36 gallon bowfront. I'm about a month away from starting that project


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

alright, ill be setting it up before lunch tomorrow, ill try to get the pictures up from the setup hopefully in the next few days


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

some pics


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

pictures i promised of the xp1, not the best but oh well


----------



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm sure it's been answered before, but what's the idea behind the spray bar?


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

i like it because it seems like the water distribution throughout the aquarium is more even and less harsh than a one point output. Especially useful when it comes to planting delicate stems in its pathway.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Lately I've started to believe in directional, non-chaotic flow. From outtake to intake. And also a lot of flow - at least enough of it to make the plant leaves gently move at all times.

It appears that a spraybar is a good idea, but if you compare it with how ADA has chosen to design the Lily pipe outflow you may decide that a single, more concentrated output is better. It has to do with the physics of the water - concentrated movement in one area involves, pulls in, water from the entire tank.

A spray bar will not stand between you and a clean, algae free, planted tank. But you need to use it in a simple way - do not use sources of flow that break the travelling path "Outflow --> Inflow". No pumps that shoot water across or against the outflow stream.

I think that's about it. Also make sure you keep clean the small holes of the spraybar - if one of them is clogged the flow may change in a slightly unfavorable way and in the long run lead to problems. Easier done with a brush on a long wire handle.

--Nikolay


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

An xp3 will be perfect, imo. I have an xp3 on my 30 breeder, xp2 on my 10g and an xp4 on my 55g.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

niko said:


> Lately I've started to believe in directional, non-chaotic flow. From outtake to intake. And also a lot of flow - at least enough of it to make the plant leaves gently move at all times.
> 
> It appears that a spraybar is a good idea, but if you compare it with how ADA has chosen to design the Lily pipe outflow you may decide that a single, more concentrated output is better. It has to do with the physics of the water - concentrated movement in one area involves, pulls in, water from the entire tank.
> 
> ...


i thought i would try it out, never had a filter with a spray bar, i just like what i see...........so far


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is an xp2 running my 10g tank:


----------



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, That is a great looking tank you've got there. I like the little hut. My angel would really appreciate a hut...


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks. The pic shows that despite what some folks think, an xp2 is not too much for a 10g tank.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

wow! and i thought the xp2 would have been overkill for a 29


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

anubias6439 said:


> wow! and i thought the xp2 would have been overkill for a 29


Nope it is not. I keep saying this and ppl do not believe it, I think. I run an xp3 for my 30g breeder and an AC70.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Barbarossa,

After seeing your 10 gallon tank with the 300 gph Rena XP2 filter on it we want to see your other tanks too. Please post some pictures.

Also please tell me how do the plant leaves move in the 10 gallon tank. Do they gently sway or don't move at all or what? Also - if they move - do all the plant leaves move, in the entire tank? I'd say yes, with such a flow, but who knows.

Also - what media you have in your filters? How often do you clean the pads if you use pads?

This tank is an example of a very fast, healthy growth. CrownMan (Mike) has a lot of flow in it. I don't know how much but the tank is as healthy as they come. I guess that's another vote for huge filtration:

https://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/Mike#5251596027976170354

--Nikolay


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

niko said:


> Barbarossa,
> 
> After seeing your 10 gallon tank with the 300 gph Rena XP2 filter on it we want to see your other tanks too. Please post some pictures.
> 
> ...


All the plants/leaves are moving but, very gently. I use Marineland Rite-Size Bonded Filter Pad, Purigen, pillow floss, Rena MicroFiltration+, Seachem Matrix Bio-Media and Biomax. Also the foam pads that came with the canisters. I clean the filters every 2-2.5 months and replace the blue bonded stuff, the pillow floss and the micron pads. My 2 other tanks are going through a remake right now b/c half of my goldies are gone. My wife will do the scaping/replanting and stuff this weekend and then I'll be happy to post pics.
Btw, in the big tanks I have a lot of flow b/c of the # of Koralias I am using. The 10g tank is too small even for Koralia nano............I tried and it looks bad.

Oh, Mike's tank looks great. And, yeah I love huge filtration..........I'll use more but, no room left.


----------

